# Dimming the lights of a Fluval Spec V



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

I have a Fluval Spec V aquarium that came with an led light panel. However, there doesn't seem to be any way to dim the lights, so they're incredibly bright. I was considering getting a betta for it, but know they don't like bright lights.

The question is, should I get a dimmer switch, or a whole new light with a built-in dimmer (like the Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus)? What would you recommend?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

If it plugs into an AC/DC power supply you should be able to add a dimmer like this:
EXCEPT.. The plugs are backwards ..

https://www.amazon.com/LEDENET®-Inline-Dimmer-Controller-Lighting/dp/B00PXKJT8G


So probably best to either splice this in or get plugs and wire to match..


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Lol, I have never heard of the spec lights being to bright. They tend to be low light. Did you get an upgraded package or something, I would just a dimmer like the one above.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

I definitely wouldn't worry about the brightness of this light. Your Betta will be fine.


----------



## Moonjelly (Sep 17, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about how brite ur lite is. The fish you speak of will be fine. I would provide it with an exceptional environment...to thrive not just live.


----------



## Kaiede (Sep 11, 2017)

Agreed on the light, I would look more at providing plants that will provide both shade and a place for your Betta to feel more secure in the tank, IMO.


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Lol, I have never heard of the spec lights being to bright. They tend to be low light. Did you get an upgraded package or something, I would just a dimmer like the one above.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The upgraded LED is much brighter. I had issues in my spec III with GSA on the rocks of my iwagumi. Its a very cool hue too.


----------



## lilmilk (Feb 5, 2019)

I have the same issue, my betta isn't bothered by it, but my Corys jumps every time I turn on/off or switch the lights. I already lost a cory because of it, he got shocked after I turned the LED from white to blue, and he zoomed around the tank, next morning he was dead, with no physical injury. Right now I just use a pad of paper to block the light before I change it, but they still get rly bothered,

I think I'll try the dimmer.


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

lilmilk said:


> I have the same issue, my betta isn't bothered by it, but my Corys jumps every time I turn on/off or switch the lights. I already lost a cory because of it, he got shocked after I turned the LED from white to blue, and he zoomed around the tank, next morning he was dead, with no physical injury. Right now I just use a pad of paper to block the light before I change it, but they still get rly bothered,
> 
> I think I'll try the dimmer.


Do you have plants that provide shade? I'd also look into some floating plants. I like frogbit, personally, and it tends to grow pretty well.


----------

